# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngë të vjetra popullore

## anja bojku

*Per Midis Pazarit te Durresit*

Per midis pazarit te Durresit,
Mos ma hudh doren serbes,
Mre Selimi Sefer Hutes,
Mos m'i ze vetllat me fes.

Refreni
Dallandyshe vaj vaj vaj,
Sy laroshen me lot ta qaj,
Dallndyshe hej hej hej,
ma co menen gjithandej.

Un m'ket ane e ti matane,
Per midis kena i sokak,
Ashtu ishte sikur te thone aman,
Porsi ylli me bajrak.

Refreni
Dallandyshe vaj vaj vaj
Sy laroshen me lot ta qaj
Dallandyshe hej hej hej,
Ma co menjen gjithandej

Mora rrugen nga kalaja,
Aty gjec nji djale te ri,
 mU me ty me ka zon sevdaja,
Hajde djalo me merr ti.

Refreni
Dallandyshe vaj vaj vaj,
Sy laroshen me lot ta qaj,
Dallndyshe hej hej hej,
Ma co menjen ghuthandej

M'i gezofsh dimit mermeri
Kur m'i vesh goca n'pazar
Do ti lutem e do t'i themi,
Me mer mu se jam beqar.

Refreni
Dallandyse vaj vaj vaj,
Sy laroshen me lot ta qaj,
Dallndyshe hej hej hej
Ma co menjen Gjithandej

Rashe e vojta nga Shijaku,
Paka dale mexhliz i ri,
Mynofiku din dushmoni,
Qe s'na len me bo dashni

*Jalla u shemsh o moj kalaja e Durresit*

Jalla u shemsh - o moj kalaja e Durresit
Se dalin gocat o lal ke gryka e pusit
E jarnanina, qysh mesoje zavalli
E jarnanina, nuk i qahet halli.

Refreni
Ej qava, qava
Lala moj qesh tuj plas -e,
Ej m'u mush zemra,
Lales - o me maraz-e,

C'i qit Durrsi o lale c'i pret Shijaku,
E ku dijne goca o lale se c'asht -o maraku.

E jarnanina, desha moj nuk t'e desha,
E jarnanina, balluket e shpesha.

Refreni
Ej krisi, krisi
Lal na bubullimi,
Muhabetin,
Ta bajm ke mullini

Fushe e madhe o lale fush' e Qerretit,
U plak goca o lale ne bash t'lezetit.
E jarnanina, o lale si boka ky - e
E Janranina, ta pres o vetllen  moj me gjith sy-e

Refreni
Ej u bubuja,
O si kam mesu -e
Porsi qyqja
Lale dru me dru-e

Bregut detit o lale ke leshteriku,
Se ku din goca o lale se c'asht o ashiku
E jarnanina do t'i themi babes.,
E jarnanina, se me vjen cuni o lale ne mes te nates.

Refreni
Ej po qaje lala
O me lot per faqe,
pse s'afrohe
O moj pupulaqe.

*Per nji goce qi ka kalaja....*

Per nji goce qi ka kalaja,
Emnin ja qujne Merhamet,
Mu' me ty c'me zu sevdaja--amane,
Pse s'ma jep nji muhabet.

Ti m'at one-e une n'ket one-e,
Per midis kemi i sokak,
Ashtu qenke se m'kan thone -aman-e,
Porsi vjollca ne bardhak........

Rash e vojta ne muhabet,
Aty gjeta i djale te ri,
Pse s'shikon moj Merhamete-aman-e,
Pash te madhin pereni........

Ke s'm'u ngjallen plag't e thikes,
Kur i shof --o me merr vaj,
Moj syzeza Kasem Ages - aman-e,
Per ty digjet Mustafai.

*O vika deti mi lale o tallaz-tallaze.........*

O vika deti mi lale
o tallaz -tallaze...
Se me ka zone o mi shpirto
sevdaja me gaz-e,

Refreni
Jarnana--nanina,
Desha moj nuk t'e desha,
Jarnana-nanina,
Balluket e shpesha.

O vika deti mi lale
aman truma-truma,
Se kush te don o mi shpirto
o ma fort se una,

Refreni,
Jarnana-nanina,
Me don e te due,
Jarnana--nanina
Ti qenke per mue.

O kjo sevdaja mi goce
qi m'ka zone me ty-e,
Se ta pres vetllen lala
hajde moj me gjith sy-e,

Refreni
Jarnana-nanina.
Si mesje zavalli,
Jarnina--nanina,
Pse s'i qahet halli.

O mynafiku mi goce 
hajde moj qofte mallku-e,
O porsi qyqja mi lale
hajde moj dru me drue-e,

Refreni,
Jarnana-nanina
Si t'ja boj se di-e,
Jarnana-nanina
T'prefsha syn e zi-e.

*Mora rruget per Shijak*

Mora rruget per Shijak -e,
Me taku' me mikun tem,
Me ka zone i ziu merak -e,
Ky maraku po m'ban verem....

Refreni
Mos me le more Bec,
Sa te rroj e sa te vdes,
Lesh'n' e kokes do ta shes,
Cija ty te ka dhone bese.

Dy--tre pluma ne shtat i mora,
I ghithe Durresi m'ka vajtu,
Gjithe doktoret n'Tirane i mblodha,
Ky rrezik qi m'zuni mu...

Refren
Mos me len more Bec
Sa te rroj e sa te vdes,
Lesh'n' kokes do ta shes,
Cija ty te ka dhone bese.

Erdhi nana tuj qa n'Tirone -e,
E shef Cijen shtru'n'karjoll,
Kush te vrau moj Cija nones,
Te ka nona si kokerr moll.........

Refren
Mos me len more Bec
Sa te rroj e sa te vdes,
Lesh'n'kokes do ta shes,
Cija ty te ka dhone bese.

Ti mre daje, mre daje katili,
C'pate qi m'plagose mu',
Kush qe ai qi ta shtjeu fitilin,
N'spital Tirones per me m'cu.

Refreni....i njejte


O TE PUTHSHA  SHPIRTIN O DURRSI IM!  O DURRSAKE O TORROLLAKE MENJEN PER DASHNI E  PLAZH E KENI.  

Kam plot kenge tjera nga gjithe Shpiperia, sidomos Tironce, po e fillova me Durrsin tim qe e kam shpirt.

----------


## anja bojku

kenge nga Elbasani:

*Deshira*

U deshiruesh per me pa
Fytyren t'ande mor xhanan 
U bane shume qe jemi nda,
Ka kaq kohe e kaq zaman.........

Un mbas teje kam mbet harab, 
Fatim t'em e kam gramis, 
Per ty po qaje dite e nate,
Trandafili ne majiz....

U bashkuem ne kete bote,
Qysh n'krijim te kam dhane bese,
Kjo sevda nuk ashte e kote,
E di ai qi ka marre pjese, 

Un do t'shkoj me ket shprese,
Sa te jem ne ket jete,
Sa te rroj, der kur te vdes,
Me ket ashk te vertete.........

Asht nji drit ne Elbasan,
Qi ndricon te ghithe ket dhe,
Myzyr, mos u ban pishman,
Dilber tjeter nuk ke......

*Paskam pas fatin e zi......*

Paskam pas fatin e zi,
Deri sa te jete jeta,
Kur i shof shoket e mi,
Me te dashmet e veta.

Ne mes te ballit me ke nji pike,
Une aty jam ba hajran,
Qendro pak te rrim nji cike,
te dy bashke more xhanan......

Faqet porsi shefteli,
Buzen kuq si jesheboje,
Ku t'ka lala moj kumri,
Pse s'me flet nji here me goje....

Djali kur na zen marak,
Vajza duhet me ja dijte,
N'Elbasan asht nji plak,
Qi kto vjersha i ka qite.....

*Dashuria si Rrufe*

Dashuria si rrufe,
Qi m'goditi mu ne koke,
Nuk kam gjuhe qe t'ju rrefej,
Se c'me gjeti more shoke......

C'me gremisi sevdaja e shkrete,
Pleqnija s'mund t'a baje,
Rrojtja ime s'asht ma jete,
Ah, nate e dite me lot po qaje...

Ah, ku qelloi kjo dit e zeze,
Qi m'bashkojti mu me ty,
Une kam mbet fare pa shprese,
Ah, s'kam me t'pamum ma me sy.

*Dashuria qe kam per ty*

Dashuria qe kam per ty
Jam ne zor e jam ne hall,
O kur te shifemi te dy,
Do ti puth syte me mall.

Behari i pare kur te vije,
Nji tufe me lule moj do ta fal,
Do t'kendoj me dashuni,
Dore per dore me ty do te dal.

Kur te pashe dy syte e shkru,
Me dukesh si lulja e shtrenjte,
O si s'mendon nji here per mu,
Me harrove kaqi shpejt.

*O isha vetem tuj menu*

O isha vetem tuj menu
Trandafilat paskan cele,
Bilbilat jane tuj kenu,
Edhe hana sapo del.

Un mendoj vetem per ty,
Qysh ate dite qe te kam pa,
Fytyra jote me rrin nder sy,
Kurr prej teje s'kam te nda

Vec me ndafte ai vorr i shkrete,
Dhe u mbyllsha ne dhe te zi,
Gjersa te jem une ne kete jete,
Nuk e ndrroj ket' dashuni

*Dalngadale po te harroj*

Dalngadale po te harroj,
Megjithese jam deshperu,
S'kam ndermend mo te kujtoj,
Ti nuk qe lule per mu....

Sikletin do ta duroj,
Se me zemer prap te du,
Si dhurate po te dergoj,
Nji zambak tuj lulezu...

Kur te njofta te pata thane,
Do t'vi koha me u nda,
Kujtimin qe m'pate dhane,
Po ta kthej me lot tuj qa....

Me deshire moj te kendova,
T'ledhatova bukurine,
Syn'e shkru un shume ta cmova,
Por ma teper dashunine........

S'punon gojame ligjeru'..
Se u dogja porsi prush,
Sado kohe qe ka me shku
Hallin tem s'do t'ma di kush.

*S'paske pas ndo'i i pike meshire*

S'paske pase ndo i pike meshire,
Qysh mesove un 'kesisoj,
S'pres prej teje far te mire,
Vetem fol njihere me goje....

Paske pasun zemren hekur,
Qysh durove bre Qenan,
Jam betue qi s'du ma tjeter,
Trandafilit n'Elbasan.....

Pse m'ke marrun kaq meni,
S'cohet jeta me inate,
Fol me goje mor syu i zi,
Mos kij fryke se ban mekate...

Kur me thane t'u idhnu xhanani,
Shum ma mire te m'kishin vra,
Edhe me m'nxjerr prej Elbasani,
Un s'e hek ma ket sevda....

Vet me sy e ke pa,
Myzyr mos u ban pishman,
Si Jusufu Ylika,
Ke dilberin n'Elbasan.

(Paskan qene me melankolike Elbasanasit se Durrsaket)

----------


## anja bojku

Kenge Tirone

*Si me Maskari c'e zuna*

Si me maskari c'e zuna,
Dersa u bosh o ashik me ty,
Mjeri une se c'bela vuna,
Mal ne zemer e flake ne sy

O n'bash te qejfit e t'muhabetit,
Na erdh kafja o per me u pi,
O buza m'dridhet--o pri qametit,
filxhani ne dore---o c'm'u ngri.

O floku jot o si pene e korbit,
Qe s'peshohet o me derhem,
O nat e dite o po i lutem Zotit,
Te ma heki marakun tem.

O durt e tuja moj si hakiku,
Edhe gishtat si qelibar,
O shume halle o qi ka ashiku,
Si bilbilat o ne behar.

*Dy goca qe ka Tirona..*

Dy goca qe ka Tirona,
Bone harap-o gjithe kasabane,
O shtepijat karshi na i kane--aman,
Zenepi me Baftishan......

Xhamadan qep me tela,
C'fare terziu o ta ka qep,
O aferim mre Hasah Muka aman,
Ne Tirone ke qit marifet.

Hajde, hajde mre Hasan-e,
C'm'i ke dale zot ashiknise,
C'hije te ka ai zhamadan-aman,
Ju thafshin gishtat terzise.

*Dy cuna qe ka Tirona*

Dy cuna qe ka Tirona,
Bajn harap nji kasaba,
Dyqonet karshi c'i kane aman,
Sadiku me Mustafane,

Hajde, hajde mor Selman,
C'i del zot o bukurise,
Si s'tu qep ai xhamadan aman,
Iu thafshin gishtat terzise.

Xhamadani qep me tela,
C'fare terziu ta ka qep,
Afrerim mre Hasan Muka, aman,
Ne Tirone ke qit marifet.

Si s'tu njallen keto plaget e thikes,
Kur ti shof o me merr vai,
Mre syziu i Kasem Ages aman,
S'je ma i bukur se Mustafai.

*O erdh nji goc prej katuni*

O erdh nji goc o prij katuni,
More erdh ne sheher o me u bo terbjet,
Goce ma e bukur, more s'gjinesh kuni,
Hajde zen ashiket e me goje s'u flet.

O fytyra jot moj si ylberi,
ajde mos i harro o miq e miqesine,
Fjala jote mori myshk e ambel,
Hajde moj te lansha goce Perendine.

O kur te kthehesh moj per katune,
Zoti ta bofte o udhen e mare,
O kur te nisesh o t'na rrefejsh-e,
T'percjell lala me lot oj tuj qa, aman.

(kam plot tjera nja tirana po po e lej me kaq tani)

----------


## Eagle

shume te bukura.
shume faleminderit qe i ke postuar

presim te tjera

----------


## Brari

Bojku ..  duhet me than burimin e teksteve..

Psh i ke pa ne ndonji liber apo ti ka tregu dikush a ndoj gjyshe a gjysh i ka knu ke shpija etjetj.. sepse lexuesi krijon siguri per  saktesine e kenges..

ne dy kenge ke  nja dy vargje qe perseriten.. ato me sokak..

pergezime per  kte nisme..

----------


## shkodrane82

*LuleBore*

Tuj shetitun n'mal e n'koder
tuj prek lulet gjithe me dore,
ne nje kopsht ma t'bukurin Shkoder
ty te gjeta lule bore.

Je e vogel por e plot
ty t'kerkoj une tash sa mot.
Tash sa mot une ty t'kerkoj
se me jeten do t'coj.

Eja eja lule bore 
Se me ty do thurr kurore
Eja eja lule bore 
Se me ty do thurr kurore.

Pash ma t'bukuren stine pranvere
pash ma t'bukurin drandofill 
mos ja fal ti askujt eren
se per mu vetem ke cile.

* Karajfilat qi ka Shkodra.*

Karajfilat qi ka Shkodra,
medet sa te bukur jane
ganxhe t'mdhaja, ganxhe t'vogla,
me ere mbushin dynjane, aman, aman,
ato ganxhe s'mi prek'dora,
medet o kan zijane.

Drandofilja lypte hije,
Medet o per me çil.
Gjethtt' i dalin fije-fije,
medet o ç'ere te mir, aman aman,

s'gjendt kush me tu perzi-e,
medet, moj drandofill.

Maragjyli kaq i bukur
medet o por s'ka ere
me ia prek' gjethin me pupul,
e gishtin te gjithe njeher, aman aman
me ia prek gjethin me pupul
aman, doren ç'ta ther

----------


## anja bojku

O Brari, me cmende me ate shprehjen gjyshi apo gjyshja.  eshte e dyta here qe me drrejtohesh keshtu.


Burimi: "_Kenge Popullore te Vjetra: nga trreva te ndrryshme te vendit_" nga Hamit Spahiu

Botuar ne Qershor 2004.  Shpresoj qe te ndiesh i kenaqur tani Brari.

*Shkodrane*, brravo qe vure _Luleboren_.  Kam plot kenge ka Shkodra qe do ti vej..

----------


## Brari

bojku.. mesohu te  perdoresh rregullin nr 1  ne  mjetet e komunikimit sic eshte dhe forumi.. ..pra te ndash qarte cfar eshte e dale nga kaptina jote e cfar eshte e lexuar nga te tjeret... pra te citosh burimin, autorin..etj.. kur poston fryte te punes se te tjereve..

duke mos cituar e treguar burimin  athere lexuesi mendon.. keto kenge 100 vjecare kjo cupka i di o nga gjyshja ose eshte vet bashkmoshatare me ato gocat e kalase te viteve 1900 e ca.. ose  i ke marre nga ndonje liber-studim i te tjereve.. por kjo duhet thene qe ne krye..
Se nuk do hedhim fall..de.. kupto kaq.

keshtu dhe kur tregoje per greqin e lashte.. ta bera kte vrejtje..

tjeter..nuk thuhet brravo..  por bravo per mashkull e brava per femer..

nuk shkruhet  trreva por treva.
nuk shkruhet ndrryshme por ndryshme..
nuk shkruhet drrejtohesh por drejtohesh..

dhe ne ne fund.. meqe po hiqesh si artiste e madhe e njohese e madhe e arteve.. bujrum trego nje punim tendin artistik.. piktur a qendisje a poezi a..cte duash.. ndryshe ..del nje fallco e keshtu fallco kemi boll ketej..

----------


## Zana e malit

Te deshta me hakikate,
te çmova mikeshe te shtrenjte,
mirepo paskam qene pa fat hej aman
ç'ma punove pa te drejte

Me gjithe zemer une te deshta,
si njeri me miresi,
disa here une te buzeqesha  aj aman,
me mallin e djalit ri

Nje kujtim qe ma ke dhane,
po e ruj me dashuri,
do ta kujtosh fukaran' hej aman
megjithese m'ke marr meni


Kenduar nga:
Shpresa Berisha

P.S. Anja Bojku, pergezimet e mia per kete teme, me ke bere te kthehem ca vite prapa, vite keto kur  cmohej shume kenga e paster shqipe!.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anja bojku

*Brari*, faleminderit per mesimin e gjuhes shqipe.  S'e disha qe jemi bere Italian dhe duhet te perdorim _brava_ per gjinine femerore tani. Sa per Rr-n e vura t'a theksoj, por cte bej une disa nga ju keni shume qejf vec te gjeni te meta dhe te kritikoni.  Me duket ju jep shume kenaqesi kur mundoheni te fyeni tjetrin.  Nxore veten me vrrullin qe ke te gjesh vec gabime.

Nejse, e paske kapur keq me mua, po s'ka problem vazhdo sic te duash. 

E hapa temen thjesht nga malli qe kam per genget e vjetra folklorike qe s'kendohen me, jo te jap parshtypjen qe jane te miat.

----------


## Zana e malit

MAGDALENA

 Se floket e verdha,
 dhe syte e zi moj Magdalena,
 Se floket e verdha,
 dhe syte e zi moj Magdalena

 S'ti haroj moj, dot per jete,
 Magdalene moj Magdalena
 Ia do t'marr e ja do t'vdes
 Magdalene moj Magdalena

 Se ne ballkon, 
 lulet kane çel moj Magdalena,
 Se ne ballkon, 
 lulet kane çel moj Magdalena,

 Kepute nji dhe falma mu,
 Magdalene moj Magdalena,
 te kam dasht dhe prap te du,
 magdalene moj Magdalena

 Se rruges sate,
 nuk kaloj dot moj Magdalena,
 Se rruges sate,
 nuk kaloj dot moj Magdalena,

 Shikoj ballkonin dhe qaj me lot,
 Magdalene moj Magdalena,
 Se pa ty nuk jetoj dot,
 Magdalene moj Magdalena.


 Kenduar nga: Ramadan Krasniqi- Kosovë

----------


## Zana e malit

*Nje dite*

 Per nje dite
 kur del goca ne pazar, aman, aman,
 per me ble o lal shami o per beqar

 Kush te tha moj se s'te du,
 kush te tha moj se s'te du,
 dikush don me na ngaterru

 Per nji dite 
 kur del goca ne çardak aman, aman,
 sec i hodha nje trendafil o per marak

 Kush te tha moj se s'te du,
 kush te tha moj se s'te du,
 dikush don me na ngaterru

 Per nje dite 
 o kur mbush goca uje ne pus aman, aman,
 sa bukur i ri o lal fustani i kuq

 kenduar nga: Nazmije Hoxha- Kosove

ZeM

----------


## anja bojku

Zana mos e ke per Nexhmije Hoxhen nga Shkodra?  E kam kushurire Nexhmijen.

----------


## [xeni]

Ju pergezoj per temen *anja bojku*...Flm. te gjitheve per postimet...
Fantastike jane te gjitha keto kenge...!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

> Zana mos e ke per Nexhmije Hoxhen nga Shkodra?  E kam kushurire Nexhmijen.


anja, jo, s'e kisha per Nexhmije Hoxhen, por per Nazmijen, nje kengetare nga Kosova!... :buzeqeshje: 
Perndryshe, kjo kengetare e ka kenduar edhe kengen "Moj Zogo"!



*MOJ ZOGO*

Moj zogo
moj zogo jelek me vija,
moj zogo,
moj zogo jelek me vija

A i ke ba, 
a i ke ba corap't e mija
a i ke ba,
a i ke ba corap't e mija

I kam ba,
i kam ba e i kam qendise,
lule m'lule i kam ujdise



 Moj zogo
moj zogo jelek me vija,
moj zogo,
moj zogo jelek me vija

A i ke pa,
a i ke pa shoqet e mia
a i ke pa,
a i ke pa shoqet e mia

I kam pa,
i kam pa o nen nje hije,
tuj u ba gati per nusnije.

Plasi vallja,
plasi vallja hore, hore,
nusja jone si lule bore

Kenduar nga Nazmie Hoxha-Kosove


*ROKA MANDOLINEN*

Rroka mandolinen
dola ne cardak, 
o moj cuca e vogel
c'mu ke be marak

Vaj, vaj, vaj
gishtat me kajmak,
o moj cuca e vogel
c'mu ke be marak

Rroka mandolinen
dola ne obor 
o moj cuca e vogel
pse ma ben me dore

Vaj, vaj, vaj
gishtat me kajmak,
o moj cuca e vogel
c'mu ke be marak

Rroka mandolinen
dola ne carshi
o moj cuca e vogel
pse ma ben me sy

Vaj, vaj, vaj
gishtat me kajmak,
o moj cuca e vogel
c'mu ke be marak.


Kenduar nga Luan Hajra-Kosove


Pershendetje per adhuruesit e kengeve te vjetra popullore!... :zana:

----------


## Zana e malit

*O mu ke shtylla*

 O mu ke shtylla moj nane
 te hajati
 Mu ke shtylla moj nane
 te hajati

 O po vjen goca moj nane
 si dukati,
 Po vjen goca moj nane
 si dukati

 O dal ngadale moj goce
 mos u ngute,
 se ne zemer moj goce
 ç'me kepute

 O mu ke shtylla moj nane
 me gelqere
 Po vjen goca moj nane 
 boj' esmere

 O dal ngadale moj goce
 mos u ngute,
 se ne zemer moj goce
 ç'me kepute

 Kenduar nga Artiolla Toska-Shqiperi

----------


## Zana e malit

*A kane uje ato burime*  

A kane uje ato burime
Ti moj buzekarafilja ime
Ti moj buzekarafilja ime
eee aman, aman,aman eeee 
o per belin e, per koken tende 
aman, amaneee

Nem cik uje me buze te buceles
Ti moj vajza e Tepelenes,
Ti moj vajza e Tepelens
oooo, aman, aman, aman eee, o per belin e
per koken tende, aman aman, eee 

Kujt ja ben o moj ato naze,
ja ben djalit moj me shapraze
ja ben djalit moj me shapraze, eeeeeeeeee
aman, aman, aman eee o per belin e, per koken tende
aman amane eee!

Kenge popullore nga Shqiperia

----------


## Zana e malit

* Hapi syte e zeze*  

Hapi syte e zeze o moj he moj hapi syte e zeze,
Hapi syte e zeze o moj te moj te na sjellsh behare.

Sa te desha ty o moj sa moj sa te desha ty,
sa te desha ty o moj si moj si nena evlane.

Me doçkat perveshur moj, me moj me doçkat perveshur,
Me doçkat perveshur moj, me moj me manushaqe.

T'i kam per t'i ngrene o moj t'i moj t'i kam per t'i ngrene,
t'i kam per t'i ngrene o moj, me moj me gushe e me faqe.

Ne nje thellesi o moj ne nje ne nje thellesi,
Ne nje thellesi o moj ta moj ta degjova zene.

Te dinja bilbil o moj te moj te dinja bilbil,
apo te dinja bilbil o moj, me moj me dole thellenze.



ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Kur hana del*  

    I

Kur hana del
mbi qiell ndricon,
dy zemrat na i bashkon

Kur hana del
mbi qiell ndricon,
dy zemrat na i bashkon,

Refreni:

O shpirt o drite
sa fort te du,
megjithese m'ke haru

O shpirt o drite
sa fort te du,
megjithese m'ke haru


    II

Zemra ime qane, qane e vajton,
per ate qe e dashuron, 

Zemra ime qane, qane e vajton,
per ate qe e dashuron, 

Iku me la,
me tradhetoi,
dhe nje tjeter dashuroi

Iku me la,
me tradhetoi,
dhe nje tjeter dashuroi

Kenge e vjeter qytetare nga Kosova

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

O MOJ SHEGA GURRACAKE

  I

O moj shega gurracake
sa e vogel moj paske qene,
O moj shega gurracake
sa e vogel moj paske qene

E hajdeee,
Une si ti, une si ti
s'kam pa njeri

E hajdeee,
une si ti, une si ti 
s'kam pa njeri

  II

Ngreje pak shamine e ballit
Sa t'i shoh dy syte e zi,
Ngreje pak shamine e ballit,
sa t'i shoh dy syte e zi

E hajdeee,
Une si ti, une si ti
s'kam pa njeri,
E hajdeee,
Une si ti, une si ti
s'kam pa njeri!

  III

Flok't e gjata permbi supe,
ta kane shtu moj bukurine,
Flok't e gjata permbi supe,
ta kane shtuar moj bukurine

E hajdeee,
une si ti, une si ti
s'kam pa njeri!

Kenge e vjeter popullore nga Kosova
Kenduar nga Nazmie Hoxha

----------

